# Would Jonathan Edwards Read Harry Potter?



## Ivan (Jul 24, 2007)

http://www.christianitytoday.com/ct/2007/julyweb-only/130-22.0.html

Thoughts?


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jul 24, 2007)

these books are modern masterpieces. its a pity Christians are missing out on them.

I guess shallow fairy tails of snow white, cinderella are more worthy.


----------



## Beoga (Jul 24, 2007)

Slippery said:


> these books are modern masterpieces. its a pity Christians are missing out on them.
> 
> I guess shallow fairy tails of snow white, cinderella are more worthy.



I concur!


----------



## tellville (Jul 24, 2007)

Slippery said:


> these books are modern masterpieces. its a pity Christians are missing out on them.
> 
> I guess shallow fairy tails of snow white, cinderella are more worthy.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 24, 2007)

I would love to comment, but i have to go home and finish the last 200 pages of "the Deathly Hallows".


----------



## Ivan (Jul 24, 2007)

Interesting comments. I may have to reconsider reading the series. I have not taken any interest to date, hence I have not commented. My knowledge of the series has been what other Christians have said about it. Then again, this genre is not a favorite of mine.

I will look forward to more comments....Ladies....Gentlemen....


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jul 24, 2007)

Ivan said:


> Interesting comments. I may have to reconsider reading the series. I have not taken any interest to date, hence I have not commented. My knowledge of the series has been what other Christians have said about it. Then again, this genre is not a favorite of mine.
> 
> I will look forward to more comments....Ladies....Gentlemen....



http://www.americanvision.org/articlearchive2007/07-20-07.asp

CT


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 24, 2007)

Slippery said:


> these books are modern masterpieces. its a pity Christians are missing out on them.
> 
> I guess shallow fairy tails of snow white, cinderella are more worthy.



_De gustibus_, but I find the Potter books to be neither demonic, unChristian or dangerous, nor decent writing. I wish I could be a billionaire for writing tripe.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 25, 2007)

fredtgreco said:


> _De gustibus_, but I find the Potter books to be neither demonic, unChristian or dangerous, nor decent writing. I wish I could be a billionaire for writing tripe.





Please, sir, don't hold back on your opinion.

I can't even go as far as _de gustibus_ because, even after I extolled good fiction on the other thread, I forgot to mention my fogey-rule: I tend to only read dead authors.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 25, 2007)

fredtgreco said:


> _De gustibus_, but I find the Potter books to be neither demonic, unChristian or dangerous, nor decent writing. I wish I could be a billionaire for writing tripe.


----------



## turmeric (Jul 25, 2007)

Tolkien, Tolkien, he's our man -
If he can't write it, no one can!


----------



## x.spasitel (Jul 25, 2007)

Apparently there are two hidden Bible quotations in this final _Potter_ book, according to the Wall Street Journal reviewer. Apparently Harry is actually a very good little Christian boy all along, according to this guy. I haven't read it. Godless, demonic stuff, the whole lot of it - Tolkein and Lewis too. :~


----------



## Kevin (Jul 26, 2007)

x.spasitel said:


> Apparently there are two hidden Bible quotations in this final _Potter_ book, according to the Wall Street Journal reviewer. Apparently Harry is actually a very good little Christian boy all along, according to this guy. I haven't read it. Godless, demonic stuff, the whole lot of it - Tolkein and Lewis too. :~



Your kidding, right?


----------



## Kevin (Jul 26, 2007)

ChristianTrader said:


> http://www.americanvision.org/articlearchive2007/07-20-07.asp
> 
> CT



read it. Not that impressed.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jul 26, 2007)

Would love to see people as excited about the Bible as they are about these books. Especially the kids!


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Jul 26, 2007)

Concerning the american vision article, this is worthy of praise:

"Contrary to the message of the “Harry Potter” books and movies, without God you cannot choose the good. But, there is a Name above all names who will conquer evil and banish the darkness and set you on the path of righteousness. And, that name is Jesus Christ, who is the Word of God made Flesh, the only begotten Son of God who is at the Father’s side and who enlightens all men with God’s Truth (John 1:1-18). "


----------



## matt01 (Jul 26, 2007)

fredtgreco said:


> _De gustibus_, but I find the Potter books to be neither demonic, unChristian or dangerous, nor decent writing. I wish I could be a billionaire for writing tripe.



I suppose my taste in books is a bit lower than some (the majority of my reading aside from Scripture and school works is _The Economist_), but I also enjoyed the books.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jul 26, 2007)

I would like to read the Potter series. However, there are two things that hinder me from reading.

1. I don't have the time

2. This genre of writing doesn't really excite me.


Blessings,

John


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 26, 2007)

Blueridge reformer said:


> Would love to see people as excited about the Bible as they are about these books. Especially the kids!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 26, 2007)

I suspect even 150 years ago the views of say a R. L. Dabney were becoming the exception (see his On Dangerous Reading). 200 years ago Samuel Miller offered the following opinion in his chapter on "Romances and Novels" in his _Brief Retrospect of the 18th Century_.
On the whole, the answer of a wise preceptor to the main question respecting the utility of novels, would probably be something like this:--That, wholly to condemn them, and rigidly to forbid the perusal of _any_, in the present state of the literary world, would be an indiscreet and dangerous extreme; that reading a _very few,_ therefore, of the _best_ is not unadviseable;[FONT=&quot][g][/FONT] that in selecting these, however, great vigilance and caution should be exercised by those to whom the delicate and difficult task is committed; that the perusal of a _large number, _even of the _better sort,_ has a tendency too much to engross the mind, to fill it with artificial views, and to diminish the taste for more solid reading; but that a young person habitually and indiscriminately devoted to novels, is in a fair way to dissipate his mind, to degrade his taste, and to bring on himself intellectual and moral ruin.​[FONT=&quot][g][/FONT] The author has no hesitation in saying, that, if it were _possible,_ he would _wholly_ prohibit the reading of novels. Not because there are none worthy of being perused; but because the hope that, out of the polluted and mischievous mass continually presented to the youthful mind, a tolerably wise choice will, in many instances, be made, can scarcely be thought a reasonable hope. As, however, those fictitious productions are strewed around us in such profusion, and will more or less excite the curiosity of youth, the plan of _total exclusion_ is seldom practicable. In this case it is, perhaps, the wisest course to endeavour to regulate the curiosity which cannot be prevented, and to exercise the utmost vigilance in making a proper choice for its gratification, and in restraining this gratification within _small bounds. _For it may, with confidence, be pronounced, that *no one was ever an extensive and especially an habitual reader of novels, even supposing them all to be well selected, without suffering both intellectual and moral injury, and of course incurring a diminution of happiness.*​


----------



## christiana (Jul 26, 2007)

Its just GIGO, is it not?

A man is what he thinks about all day long. Or, 'As a man thinketh, so is he.'


----------



## x.spasitel (Jul 26, 2007)

Kevin said:


> Your kidding, right?



Mostly. In actual manner of construction the only main difference between the _Potter_ books and Tolkein's and Lewis's books is that the _Potter_ books were derived from French Catholic mythology and Tolkein's and Lewis's were derived from Scandinavian, Celtic, and Saxon pagan mythology. However, you may rest assured that I do not anathematize people who read any of these.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Jul 26, 2007)

Ivan said:


> http://www.christianitytoday.com/ct/2007/julyweb-only/130-22.0.html
> 
> Thoughts?



I think that J Edwards would have quoted Phil.4:8 and Eph.5:11-17. At any rate; we need not speculate as we know his thoughts, see here.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jul 26, 2007)

It's been about a year since I read these. It tore me up reading them again.


THE RESOLUTIONS
of
Jonathan Edwards

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
BEING SENSIBLE THAT I AM UNABLE TO DO ANYTHING WITHOUT GOD' S HELP, I DO HUMBLY ENTREAT HIM BY HIS GRACE TO ENABLE ME TO KEEP THESE RESOLUTIONS, SO FAR AS THEY ARE AGREEABLE TO HIS WILL, FOR Christ' S SAKE.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Remember to read over these Resolutions once a week.

1. Resolved, that I will do whatsoever I think to be most to God' s glory, and my own good, profit and pleasure, in the whole of my duration, without any consideration of the time, whether now, or never so many myriads of ages hence. Resolved to do whatever I think to be my duty and most for the good and advantage of mankind in general. Resolved to do this, whatever difficulties I meet with, how many soever, and how great soever.

2. Resolved, to be continually endeavoring to find out some new contrivance and invention to promote the aforementioned things.

3. Resolved, if ever I shall fall and grow dull, so as to neglect to keep any part of these Resolutions, to repent of all I can remember, when I come to myself again.

4. Resolved, never to do any manner of thing, whether in soul or body, less or more, but what tends to the glory of God; nor be, nor suffer it, if I can avoid it.

5. Resolved, never to lose one moment of time; but improve it the most profitable way I possibly can.

6. Resolved, to live with all my might, while I do live.

7. Resolved, never to do anything, which I should be afraid to do, if it were the last hour of my life.

8. Resolved, to act, in all respects, both speaking and doing, as if nobody had been so vile as I, and as if I had committed the same sins, or had the same infirmities or failings as others; and that I will let the knowledge of their failings promote nothing but shame in myself, and prove only an occasion of my confessing my own sins and misery to God. July 30.

9. Resolved, to think much on all occasions of my own dying, and of the common circumstances which attend death.

10. Resolved, when I feel pain, to think of the pains of martyrdom, and of hell.

11. Resolved, when I think of any theorem in divinity to be solved, immediately to do what I can towards solving it, if circumstances do not hinder.

12. Resolved, if I take delight in it as a gratification of pride, or vanity, or on any such account, immediately to throw it by.

13. Resolved, to be endeavoring to find out fit objects of charity and liberality.

14. Resolved, never to do any thing out of revenge.

15. Resolved, never to suffer the least motions of anger towards irrational beings.

16. Resolved, never to speak evil of anyone, so that it shall tend to his dishonor, more or less, upon no account except for some real good.

17. Resolved, that I will live so, as I shall wish I had done when I come to die.

18. Resolved, to live so, at all times, as I think is best in my devout frames, and when I have clearest notions of things of the gospel, and another world.

19. Resolved, never to do any thing, which I should be afraid to do, if I expected it would not be above an hour, before I should hear the last trump.

20. Resolved, to maintain the strictest temperance, in eating and drinking.

21. Resolved, never to do any thing, which if I should see in another, I should count a just occasion to despise him for, or to think any way the more meanly of him. (Resolutions 1 through 21 written in one setting in New Haven in 1722)

22. Resolved, to endeavor to obtain for myself as much happiness, in the other world, as I possibly can, with all the power, might, vigor, and vehemence, yea violence, I am capable of, or can bring myself to exert, in any way that can be thought of.

23. Resolved, frequently to take some deliberate action, which seems most unlikely to be done, for the glory of God, and trace it back to the original intention, designs and ends of it; and if I find it not to be for God' s glory, to repute it as a breach of the 4th Resolution.

24. Resolved, whenever I do any conspicuously evil action, to trace it back, till I come to the original cause; and then, both carefully endeavor to do so no more, and to fight and pray with all my might against the original of it.

25. Resolved, to examine carefully, and constantly, what that one thing in me is, which causes me in the least to doubt of the love of God; and to direct all my forces against it.

26. Resolved, to cast away such things, as I find do abate my assurance.

27. Resolved, never willfully to omit any thing, except the omission be for the glory of God; and frequently to examine my omissions.

28. Resolved, to study the Scriptures so steadily, constantly and frequently, as that I may find, and plainly perceive myself to grow in the knowledge of the same.

29. Resolved, never to count that a prayer, nor to let that pass as a prayer, nor that as a petition of a prayer, which is so made, that I cannot hope that God will answer it; nor that as a confession, which I cannot hope God will accept.

30. Resolved, to strive to my utmost every week to be brought higher in religion, and to a higher exercise of grace, than I was the week before.

31. Resolved, never to say any thing at all against any body, but when it is perfectly agreeable to the highest degree of Christian honor, and of love to mankind, agreeable to the lowest humility, and sense of my own faults and failings, and agreeable to the golden rule; often, when I have said anything against anyone, to bring it to, and try it strictly by the test of this Resolution.

32. Resolved, to be strictly and firmly faithful to my trust, that that, in Proverbs 20:6,‹A faithful man who can find?Š may not be partly fulfilled in me.

33. Resolved, to do always, what I can towards making, maintaining, and preserving peace, when it can be done without overbalancing detriment in other respects. Dec. 26, 1722.

34. Resolved, in narrations never to speak any thing but the pure and simple verity.

35. Resolved, whenever I so much question whether I have done my duty, as that my quiet and calm is thereby disturbed, to set it down, and also how the question was resolved. Dec. 18, 1722.

36. Resolved, never to speak evil of any, except I have some particular good call for it. Dec. 19, 1722.

37. Resolved, to inquire every night, as I am going to bed, wherein I have been negligent,- what sin I have committed,-and wherein I have denied myself;-also at the end of every week, month and year. Dec. 22 and 26, 1722.

38. Resolved, never to speak anything that is ridiculous, sportive, or matter of laughter on the Lord' s day. Sabbath evening, Dec. 23, 1722.

39. Resolved, never to do any thing of which I so much question the lawfulness of, as that I intend, at the same time, to consider and examine afterwards, whether it be lawful or not; unless I as much question the lawfulness of the omission.

40. Resolved, to inquire every night, before I go to bed, whether I have acted in the best way I possibly could, with respect to eating and drinking. Jan. 7, 1723.

41. Resolved, to ask myself, at the end of every day, week, month and year, wherein I could possibly, in any respect, have done better. Jan. 11, 1723.

42. Resolved, frequently to renew the dedication of myself to God, which was made at my baptism; which I solemnly renewed, when I was received into the communion of the church; and which I have solemnly re-made this twelfth day of January, 1722-23.

43. Resolved, never, henceforward, till I die, to act as if I were any way my own, but entirely and altogether God' s; agreeable to what is to be found in Saturday, January 12, 1723.

44. Resolved, that no other end but religion, shall have any influence at all on any of my actions; and that no action shall be, in the least circumstance, any otherwise than the religious end will carry it. January 12, 1723.

45. Resolved, never to allow any pleasure or grief, joy or sorrow, nor any affection at all, nor any degree of affection, nor any circumstance relating to it, but what helps religion. Jan. 12 and 13, 1723.

46. Resolved, never to allow the least measure of any fretting uneasiness at my father or mother. Resolved to suffer no effects of it, so much as in the least alteration of speech, or motion of my eye: and to be especially careful of it with respect to any of our family.

47. Resolved, to endeavor, to my utmost, to deny whatever is not most agreeable to a good, and universally sweet and benevolent, quiet, peaceable, contented and easy, compassionate and generous, humble and meek, submissive and obliging, diligent and industrious, charitable and even, patient, moderate, forgiving and sincere temper; and to do at all times, what such a temper would lead me to; and to examine strictly, at the end of every week, whether I have done so. Sabbath morning. May 5, 1723.

48. Resolved, constantly, with the utmost niceness and diligence, and the strictest scrutiny, to be looking into the state of my soul, that I may know whether I have truly an interest in Christ or not; that when I come to die, I may not have any negligence respecting this to repent of. May 26, 1723.

49. Resolved, that this never shall be, if I can help it.

50. Resolved, I will act so as I think I shall judge would have been best, and most prudent, when I come into the future world. July 5, 1723.

51. Resolved, that I will act so, in every respect, as I think I shall wish I had done, if I should at last be damned. July 8, 1723.

52. I frequently hear persons in old age, say how they would live, if they were to live their lives over again: Resolved, that I will live just so as I can think I shall wish I had done, supposing I live to old age. July 8, 1723.

53. Resolved, to improve every opportunity, when I am in the best and happiest frame of mind, to cast and venture my soul on the Lord Jesus Christ, to trust and confide in him, and consecrate myself wholly to him; that from this I may have assurance of my safety, knowing that I confide in my Redeemer. July 8, 1723.

54. Whenever I hear anything spoken in conversation of any person, if I think it would be praiseworthy in me, Resolved to endeavor to imitate it. July 8, 1723.

55. Resolved, to endeavor to my utmost to act as I can think I should do, if, I had already seen the happiness of heaven, and hell torments. July 8, 1723.

56. Resolved, never to give over, nor in the least to slacken, my fight with my corruptions, however unsuccessful I may be.

57. Resolved, when I fear misfortunes and adversities, to examine whether I have done my duty, and resolve to do it, and let the event be just as providence orders it. I will as far as I can, be concerned about nothing but my duty, and my sin. June 9, and July 13 1723.

58. Resolved, not only to refrain from an air of dislike, fretfulness, and anger in conversation, but to exhibit an air of love, cheerfulness and benignity. May 27, and July 13, 1723.

59. Resolved, when I am most conscious of provocations to ill nature and anger, that I will strive most to feel and act good-naturedly; yea, at such times, to manifest good nature, though I think that in other respects it would be disadvantageous, and so as would be imprudent at other times. May 12, July 11, and July 13.

60. Resolved, whenever my feelings begin to appear in the least out of order, when I am conscious of the least uneasiness within, or the least irregularity without, I will then subject myself to the strictest examination. July 4, and 13, 1723.

61. Resolved, that I will not give way to that listlessness which I find unbends and relaxes my mind from being fully and fixedly set on religion, whatever excuse I may have for it-that what my listlessness inclines me to do, is best to be done, etc. May 21, and July 13, 1723.

62. Resolved, never to do anything but duty, and then according to Ephesians 6:6-8, to do it willingly and cheerfully as unto the Lord, and not to man:‹knowing that whatever good thing any man doth, the same shall he receive of the Lord.Š June 25 and July 13, 1723.

63. On the supposition, that there never was to be but one individual in the world, at any one time, who was properly a complete Christian, in all respects of a right stamp, having Christianity always shining in its true luster, and appearing excellent and lovely, from whatever part and under whatever character viewed: Resolved, to act just as I would do, if I strove with all my might to be that one, who should live in my time. January 14 and July 13, 1723.

64. Resolved, when I find those ‹groanings which cannot be utteredŠ (Romans 8:26), of which the Apostle speaks, and those‹breakings of soul for the longing it hath,Š of which the Psalmist speaks, Psalm 119:20, that I will promote them to the utmost of my power, and that I will not be weary of earnestly endeavoring to vent my desires, nor of the repetitions of such earnestness. July 23, and August 10, 1723.

65. Resolved, very much to exercise myself in this, all my life long, viz. with the greatest openness, of which I am capable of, to declare my ways to God, and lay open my soul to him: all my sins, temptations, difficulties, sorrows, fears, hopes, desires, and every thing, and every circumstance; according to Dr. Manton' s 27th Sermon on Psalm 119. July 26, and Aug.10 1723.

66. Resolved, that I will endeavor always to keep a benign aspect, and air of acting and speaking in all places, and in all companies, except it should so happen that duty requires otherwise.

67. Resolved, after afflictions, to inquire, what I am the better for them, what am I the better for them, and what I might have got by them.

68. Resolved, to confess frankly to myself all that which I find in myself, either infirmity or sin; and, if it be what concerns religion, also to confess the whole case to God, and implore needed help. July 23, and August 10, 1723.

69. Resolved, always to do that, which I shall wish I had done when I see others do it. August 11, 1723.

70. Let there be something of benevolence, in all that I speak. August 17, 1723.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 26, 2007)

Blue Tick said:


> I would like to read the Potter series. However, there are two things that hinder me from reading.
> 
> 1. I don't have the time
> 
> ...


----------



## py3ak (Jul 26, 2007)

If I am not mistaken Edwards had a copy of _Pamela_ in his home. However, I very much doubt that he read _Pamela_ in order to learn philosophy. If you like Harry Potter and can receive that pleasure with gratitude, I dare say you can read them to God's glory, whether or not it ever comes up in conversation with an unbeliever.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jul 26, 2007)

Has anyone here red Snow White, Cinderella, Sleeping Beauty, Beauty and the Beast. I did, they were my favorites. Disney even make money on these. What about 1001 Arabian Nights? What about Homer's Odyssey?

Another one of my favorite author that I grew up on was Enid Blyton. Probably the best children's writer ever. She would transport her readers into a world of magic and fantasy. And guess who was one of J.K Rowling's favorite author? Yes, Enid Blyton.

Now do I practice witchcraft? Please.

Evangelicals with their shallow grasp of theological issues are ruining the culture. The first AntiPotter rant I heard was from James Dobson. ANd Focus on the Family is hardly the bastion of deep theological thinking and application.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Jul 27, 2007)

Well - never mind Jonathan Edwards or James Dobson. What about the apostle Paul!?! (see Acts 19:19; don't forget v.20).


----------



## shelly (Jul 30, 2007)

Somewhere around the 3rd-4th book Harry got to be a real arrogant little twit who always had a work around for rules and restrictions. I still like him, but he needs an attitude adjustment. He reminds me of one of my kids.

I've enjoyed the books although I haven't read them all yet. I think I finished the 6th or 7th one. There is no way my oldest son will read them. It would just give him more verification in his mind that he is the all knowing brillant one and that his parents don't know anything. So in our family, Harry Potter is off limits. I told the kids they can read them when they go to college or join the military.


----------



## tellville (Jul 30, 2007)

shelly said:


> Somewhere around the 3rd-4th book Harry got to be a real arrogant little twit who always had a work around for rules and restrictions. I still like him, but he needs an attitude adjustment. He reminds me of one of my kids.
> 
> I've enjoyed the books although I haven't read them all yet. I think I finished the 6th or 7th one. There is no way my oldest son will read them. It would just give him more verification in his mind that he is the all knowing brillant one and that his parents don't know anything. So in our family, Harry Potter is off limits. I told the kids they can read them when they go to college or join the military.



You sound a lot like Snape's opinion of Harry


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Jul 30, 2007)

turmeric said:


> Tolkien, Tolkien, he's our man -
> If he can't write it, no one can!


CS Lewis come on down, strike this proud man's words straight down.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Jul 30, 2007)

Slippery said:


> these books are modern masterpieces. its a pity Christians are missing out on them.
> 
> I guess shallow fairy tails of snow white, cinderella are more worthy.


Masterpieces? Best sellers I'll accept but masterpieces? I give caution to the wind.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jul 30, 2007)

x.spasitel said:


> Apparently there are two hidden Bible quotations in this final _Potter_ book, according to the Wall Street Journal reviewer. Apparently Harry is actually a very good little Christian boy all along, according to this guy. I haven't read it. Godless, demonic stuff, the whole lot of it - Tolkein and Lewis too. :~




They aren't hidden. They are both inscribed on gravestones which Harry and HErmione read:
_
'The last enemy that shall be destroyed is death'_

and

_'Where your treasure is, there will your heart be also'_

I wonder how may readers would ever imagine that they are scriptural.

JH


----------



## Ivan (Jul 30, 2007)

JonathanHunt said:


> They aren't hidden. They are both inscribed on gravestones which Harry and HErmione read:
> _
> 'The last enemy that shall be destroyed is death'_
> 
> ...



I highly doubt that most readers of Harry Potter would know they are verses from the Bible.


----------

